# ما هي الحلول الممكنة للحد من المعضلة البيئية ؟ (مقال)



## نائب المدير (23 أبريل 2010)

الطاقة البديلة نظريّات بلا أسس | جريدة الأخبار
لحلّ هذه المعضلة، تتحدّث بعض المنظمات البيئية بحماسة عن الارتفاع المستمرّ في أسعار النفط. ... فضلاً عن أن البنية الصناعية مؤهّلة للتكيّف معه بأقلّ التكاليف الممكنة. ... كميّة استهلاك العالم اليوم من النفط، ولا يمكنها الحلول مكانه بالكامل. ... إلى هذه القضية، قائلاً إن «إجراءات جذرية للحدّ من انبعاثات الكربون ـــــ ...

سبقت إضافته
الحقائق العلميّة حول تغيّر المناخ واضحة: إذا تخطّى ارتفاع الحرارة على سطح الكوكب درجتين مئويتين عمّا كان عليه الأمر قبل الثورة الصناعية، سيتغيّر المناخ بطريقة دراماتيكية غير قابلة للتوقّع مهدداً الوجود البشري نفسه على الأرض.
لتجنّب ارتفاع كهذا، على دول العالم أن تخفض انبعاثات الكربون إلى ما دون 350 جزءاً بالمليون من تركيز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون في الجوّ. الرقم حالياً هو نحو 390 وفي ارتفاع مستمرّ. الأرقام المتوقّعة للانبعاثات خلال العقدين المقبلين في حال استمرار الأعمال كالمعتاد تبدأ من 550 جزءاً بالمليون، ومعظم الانبعاثات الجديدة ستأتي من الصين والهند والدول النامية الأخرى. للتوصّل إلى 350 جزءاً بالمليون يجب خفض الانبعاثات الكربونية في العالم نحو 80 في المئة خلال العقود المقبلة، ما يعني اتخاذ إجراءات جذرية تغيّر كامل بنية الاقتصاد العالمي من الاعتماد على النفط والغاز والفحم، إلى الاعتماد على مصادر متجدّدة ونظيفة كالطاقة الشمسية والهوائية والمائية.
الأمم المتّحدة والمنظمات البيئية المنادية باتفاقية طموحة في كوبنهاغن ترى أن تحوّلاً هيكلياً بهذا الحجم ممكن تكنولوجياً، وأن كل ما ينقصه ليتحقّق هو الإرادة السياسية. للوهلة الأولى يبدو هذا الطرح جذّاباً، إلا أن التمعّن في الوقائع العلمية والسياسية والاقتصادية يقودنا إلى نتيجة مختلفة.
العالم اليوم يعتمد على الوقود الأحفوري لتوفير أكثر من 95 % من استهلاكه من الطاقة
فالإرادة السياسية لا تقتصر في هذا المجال على قرار «تكنولوجي»، بل ترتبط بعوامل معقّدة، منها بنية العلاقات الدولية والقوّة السياسية والدور الاقتصادي ومستوى المعيشة. الطاقة كانت ولا تزال من أهمّ محرّكات التاريخ، فلولا الأشرعة الهوائية ومحرّكات الفحم لما وطأ كولومبس أميركا أو توسّعت أوروبا إلى أفريقيا وآسيا، ولولا «العبيد» في حقول الذرة والنفط الرخيص من الصحراء العربيّة لما أصبحت الولايات المتّحدة إمبراطورية.
لذلك فإن الإرادة السياسية حول الطاقة في قلب معضلة لا حلّ لها؛ الحكومات الغربية لن تتكبّد عناء التضحية بمركزها الاقتصادي المرتكز على الطاقة الرخيصة والدخول في إعادة هيكلة مؤذية ومكلفة، والدوّل النامية غير مستعدّة للتضحية بتنميتها القائمة بدورها على أرخص مصادر ممكنة للطاقة، فضلاً عن أن الدول المنتجة والمصدّرة للوقود الأحفوري لن تكفّ ببساطة عن استخراج النفط، ورمي مصدر قوّتها السياسية في سلّة المهملات.
وحتّى لو افترضنا أن الإرادة السياسية للحكومات الغربية للانتقال إلى الطاقة البديلة موجودة، مع ما يعنيه ذلك من فرض قيود شديدة على القطاعين التجاري والصناعي للحدّ من الانبعاثات، فمن المستبعد أن تستمرّ لأكثر من دورة انتخابية واحدة، حيث إن كبار مسبّبي الانبعاثات، كقطاعات الصناعة والنفط والتجارة والاتصالات والنقل هم في الوقت نفسه كبار الناخبين في الديموقراطيات الصناعية.
ولا تملك الدول النامية والفقيرة المال أو التكنولوجيا اللازمين للانتقال إلى الطاقة البديلة، ولا يجوز التعويل على مبادرة الدول المتقدمة الآن لمساعدتها، بعدما فشلت طوال نصف قرن في إقرار مساعدات ذات قيمة للتغلّب على مشاكل أقل «كلفة» كالإيدز والأميّة والفقر.
لحلّ هذه المعضلة، تتحدّث بعض المنظمات البيئية بحماسة عن الارتفاع المستمرّ في أسعار النفط. وتراهن على أن ارتفاع سعر البرميل سيجبر الدول على الانتقال إلى الطاقة المتجدّدة، وسيجعل أسعار الأخيرة منافسة اقتصادياً مقارنةً بالنفط المرتفع الثمن. إلّا أن هذا الرهان يقوم بدوره على تحليل منقوص للواقع. فطالما أنّ القاعدة هي البحث عن أرخص مصدر للطاقة، فالمصادر المرشّحة للحلول مكان النفط لا تحلّ المشكلة بل تزيدها سوءاً، أو على الأقلّ تؤجّلها: تتوقّع الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية في تقريرها للعام الحالي أن ارتفاع الطلب على الغاز والفحم سيكون خلال السنوات المقبلة أعلى من مثيله على كل مصادر الطاقة الأخرى. فالمخزون العالمي للفحم يقع لدى الدول التي هي بأمسّ الحاجة إلى الطاقة مثل الصين والهند وروسيا والولايات المتّحدة. ومخزونات الغاز تكفي قرناً على الأقلّ بمعدّلات الاستهلاك الحالية، فضلاً عن أن البنية الصناعية مؤهّلة للتكيّف معه بأقلّ التكاليف الممكنة. وبحسب التقرير المذكور، فإن الطاقة النووية والوقود الحيوي هما مصدرا الطاقة اللذان يليان الفحم والغاز، من حيث ارتفاع الطلب عليهما.
وفي ظلّ السباق الدولي على بناء المفاعلات النووية وبيعها لدول العالم الثالث (بريطانيا وحدها ستبني ثمانية مفاعلات على أراضيها خلال العقدين المقبلين)، نادراً ما يُشار إلى تأثيراتها البيئية، التي تشمل ألف طن سنوياً من النفايات المشعّة غير القابلة للمعالجة، فضلاً عن مئة ألف طن مكعّب من المياه الملوثّة بالمواد المشعّة، التي تُرمى عادةً في الأنهار والمجاري المائية.
أما الوقود الحيوي، الذي سترتفع مساهمته إلى 5 في المئة على الأقل من مجمل مصادر الطاقة عام 2030، فهو «جريمة ضدّ الإنسانية»، حسب تعبير مقرّر الأمم المتحدة للحقّ في الغذاء جان زيغلر، لأن هذا النوع من الطاقة مسؤول عن تضاعف أسعار الغذاء في العالم، ومنع الغذاء عن ملايين الجائعين. كما أن زراعة الوقود الحيوي مساهم أساسي في ارتفاع انبعاثات الكربون؛ 75 في المئة من الانبعاثات في البرازيل تأتي من عمليّة قطع أشجار الأمازون، التي يحرّكها الطلب على الأراضي لزراعة محاصيل الوقود الحيوي.
أما مصادر الطاقة المتجدّدة والنظيفة، فتقتصر عملياً على مصادر ثلاثة فقط: الطاقة الشمسية والهوائية والمائية. البعض يضيف الهيدروجين إلى هذه المصادر، لكن النقاش لا يزال دائراً حول كون الأخير حاملاً للطاقة أو مصدراً لها. في جميع الأحوال، يتطلّب الانتقال إلى الطاقة المرتكزة على الهيدروجين نصف قرن على الأقلّ، إضافةً إلى استثمارات خيالية ليس في مقدور ميزانيات الدول تحمّلها. لذلك فإن الحديث عنه، رغم التفاؤل الذي يحيط به عادةً، لا طائل منه.
تحيط الكثير من التصورات اليوتوبية مصادر الطاقة المتجدّدة والنظيفة؛ فهي في الخيال الشعبي والعلمي قادرة على تزويد الحضارة البشرية بطاقة غير ملوِّثّة ولا نهائية. إلّا أن هذه التصورات لا تملك الكثير من الجذور في الواقع الاقتصادي السائد. فالقدرة التقنية على حصاد الطاقة الشمسية والهوائية لا تزال محدودة جداً، مكلفة، وتتطلّب شروطاً جغرافية وطبيعية غير متوافرة بالتساوي بين مختلف الدول.
والطاقة الكهرومائية من الأنهار مستخدمة إلى حدّها الأقصى تقريباً ويندر أن يوجد نهر في العالم لا يوجد عليه سدّ ضخم. وهناك محاولات لحصاد الطاقة من أمواج البحار إلّا أن معضلة نقل الطاقة من مصدرها إلى مراكز الاستهلاك تحدّ من استخدام هذه التقنية. أمّا الطاقة الشمسية وتلك الهوائية، فتستلزم استثمارات كبيرة ومساحات واسعة قد لا تكون متوافرة قرب التجمّعات السكّانية الكبرى، وشروطاً مناخية غير سهلة مثل سرعة رياح تتجاوز 7 أمتار في الثانية (ما يجعل المناطق المثلى لها هي المناطق البعيدة عن مراكز الاستهلاك). إضافةً إلى ذلك، فإن قدرة الطاقتين الشمسية والهوائية على توليد الطاقة تتدنّى بنسب تراوح بين 50 و90 في المئة بين الصيف والشتاء، وبين الليل والنهار. لكل هذه الأسباب، فإن القدرة الإجمالية للطاقة الشمسية والهوائية بالكاد تساوي كميّة استهلاك العالم اليوم من النفط، ولا يمكنها الحلول مكانه بالكامل.
الضغط السكّاني سيجعل من المستحيل منع الشعوب من استغلال موارد الطاقة
العالم اليوم يعتمد على الوقود الأحفوري لتأمين أكثر من 95 في المئة من استهلاكه من الطاقة. وبحلول عام 2030 سيكون استهلاك العالم يومياً من النفط نحو 100مليون ـــــ110 ملايين برميل. وفي جميع الأحوال، إذا بدأ العالم منذ اليوم باستخدام مصادر الطاقة النظيفة على أوسع نطاق ممكن، فسيستغرق أربعة عقود على الأقلّ لكي يرفع اعتماده على مصادر الطاقة المتجدّدة إلى 20 في المئة من مجمل استهلاكه. إن استبدال المليار سيّارة العاملة حول العالم على الوقود الأحفوري بسيارات «نظيفة» يتطلّب خمسين عاماً إن توقّفنا منذ اليوم عن إنتاج سيّارات تعمل على النفط وبيعها. والتغيّر المناخي بحسب الدراسات لن يمنحنا كل هذا الوقت لقطع اعتمادنا على الوقود الأحفوري.
ويطرح النمو السكاني معضلة إضافية: في عام 2050 قد يبلغ عدد قاطني الكوكب تسعة مليارات نسمة، لن يكون باستطاعة ثلثهم الوصول إلى الكهرباء أو مياه الشفة. لتخيّل تأثير الزيادة السكّانية في أزمة تغيّر المناخ يجب النظر إلى ما يحدث حالياً. ففي العام الحالي، يعتمد 50 في المئة من سكان إندونيسيا مثلاً على قطع الغابات للتدفئة وطهو الطعام، ولا يُعتقد أن البلدة التي سيتضاعف حجم سكّانها عام 2050 ستنتظر وصول مشاريع الطاقة البديلة إليها لكي تطهو الطعام وتطعم أطفالها، ولا حلّ لها سوى المزيد من قطع الغابات، أي المزيد من انبعاثات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون. الضغط السكّاني في المستقبل سيجعل من المستحيل منع الحكومات والشعوب الأكثر هشاشة وفقراً في آسيا وأفريقيا وأميركا اللاتينية من استغلال موارد الطاقة، التي هي في متناولهم، كالغابات ومناجم الفحم وآبار النفط ورمال القطران المسببّة لانبعاثات الكربون.
لعلّ الصين هي المثال الأوضح على ترابط المعضلة السكانية بمعضلة النمو والطاقة. أرقام النموّ الصيني لا تنخفض عادةً عن 8 في المئة سنوياً، إلا أن هذا الرقم لا يمثّل إنجازاً بقدر ما يمثّل ضرورة: يستقبل سوق العمل الصيني سنوياً 34 مليون وافد جديد، وإن انخفضت نسب النمو فستجد بكين نفسها أمام انهيار اجتماعي وسياسي لا مثيل له، في ظلّ احتوائها عاطلين من العمل تساوي أعدادهم كامل عدد سكّان دولة متوسّطة الحجم. وبسبب وتيرة النموّ السكّاني العالية، قد لا تملك الدول النامية كالصين والهند خيار كبح النموّ تحت طائلة الانهيار.
المنظمات البيئية تنادي بحلّ آخر لهذه المعضلة: إفساح المجال للدول النامية للاستمرار في النمو، في مقابل تحمّل الدول المتقدّمة أعباء خفض مستوى المعيشة المرتفع لمواطنيها. فاستهلاك الفرد الأميركي من النفط يبلغ سنوياً نحو 8500 كليوغرام، في مقابل 500 كيلوغرام فقط للفرد في الهند. لكن الاعتبارات السياسيّة والاقتصادية والنفسيّة تجعل من هذا الحلم مستحيلاً. ويعبّر مجلس الاستخبارات الأميركية، في تقريره العام الماضي عن النظرة الغربية إلى هذه القضية، قائلاً إن «إجراءات جذرية للحدّ من انبعاثات الكربون ـــــ بحسب السقف الذي تنادي به المنظمات البيئية ـــــ تهدّد الاقتصاد الصناعي بالدخول في ركود عالمي كامل». فكما أن المواطن الصيني غير مستعدّ للتخلّي عن حلمه برمي درّاجته الهوائية جانباً، وقيادة سيّارة في شوارع بكين، فإن المواطن الغربي العادي، المعتاد ملء خزّان سيّارته بالوقود بخمسة دولارات، والسفر كل عام للاستجمام، ليس مهيئاً للتخلّي عن أسلوب حياته، ومستوى معيشته لمصلحة مواطن عادي في جبال النيبال.
إن التغلّب على أزمة الطاقة والتغيّر المناخي ليس إذاً بالسهولة التي يصوّرها الإعلام والجمعيات غير الحكومية الدوليّة، ومن المستبعد أن يكون هناك حلّ سحري بالانتقال الكامل إلى طاقة نظيفة متجدّدة. ومن المرجّح أن ترتكز سياسات الطاقة في المرحلة المقبلة على مزيج من أنواع مختلفة من المصادر، لكن من دون خفض جذري في انبعاثات الكربون.
في جميع الأحوال، يبقى أن الأزمة لم تكن يوماً مجرّد أزمة طاقة وتغيّر مناخي. ففي القرن الأخير، بنت المجتمعات البشرية نظاماً اقتصادياً، وأسلوب تفكير وثقافة تمجّد النمو اللانهائي، وتضع الربح هدفاً أسمى لها. التحوّل الجزئي إلى مصادر الطاقة البديلة قد يحلّ مشكلة التغيّر المناخي، لكنه لن يحول دون استكمال تدهور البيئة الأرضية، وزيادة الاستغلال ومعدّلات الفقر. الانتقال إلى طاقة متجّددة وافرة ورخيصة لن يحوّل العالم إلى يوتوبيا في ليلة وضحاها، بل على الأرجح سيقدّم إلى الشركات المتعدّدة الجنسيات طاقة أكبر لاستنفاد آخر منجم نحاس على الكوكب. لكن الشركات الجشعة ستبقى جشعة. الطاقة لم تكن يوماً المشكلة، لأنه في حال عدم استبدال كامل المنظومة الاقتصادية السياسية الثقافية العالمية، فستُستعمل الطاقة البديلة للنهايات نفسها التي استُعمل من أجلها الوقود الأحفوري. الحلّ يبدأ في الإنسان لا في ألواح الطاقة الشمسيّة؛ فالإنسان هو المشكلة.​


----------



## م / حازم (18 مايو 2010)

الأخ العزيز كاتب المقال 
أود الاشارة الى أن المزروعات التى تنتج الوقود الحيوى الجديد على سبيل المثال "الجيتروفا" يتم زراعاتها فى أى نوع من الأراضى (مثل الصحارى) كما أنها تروى بأى نوع من أنواع المياه (مثل مياه الصرف الصحى المعالجة) .
لذا فهى اقتصادياً مفيدة و بيئياً جيدة . هذا والله أعلى و أعلم .


----------



## م ابوفارس (31 مارس 2011)

الوقود الحيوي من النبات 
معضلة كبيرة


----------

